# توقيع المنحنى البسيط حسب طريقة الاعمدة من الوتر بواسطة الشريط



## احمد برقاوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

1-	الادوات المستخدمة :
شريط نوع كركر
شواخص
شوك

2 – خطوات اجراء العملية :
ا- نجد على الطبيعة المماسين PC و PT بواسطه جهاز الثدولايت

ب- نجد على الطبيعة نقطة منتصف الوتر الطويل PC-PT بواسطة العلاقة(2/∆L=2R(sin او نستنتجه بالقياس المباشر بين نقتطي المماس

ج- نقيم عمودا بطول y من هذه النقطة فتكون نقطة نهاية هذا الطول هي ذروة المنحنى

د- لتثبيت أي نقطة على يسار او يمين نقطة منتصف الوتر فاننا نأخد مسافة ما x مع الوتر وبدءا من نقطة منتصفه ونقيم من نقطة نهاية هذه المسافة عمودا بطول y1

ه- بمعلومية R و X و L/2 تكون نقطة نهاية العمود في احدى نقاط المنحنى وهكذا وبنفس الاسلوب لتثبيت أي نقطة اخرى


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ده طبعا انت مفترض انك ممكن تقيس على الوتر وده لا يتحقق فى الطرق السريعة التى اقل نصف قطر منحنى فيها 500 متر بالتالى فان الوتر سيكون بعيد جدا عن المنحنى وقد يكون او اكيد هناك عوائق للقياس على الوتر فكر فى طريقة تانيه ممكن تقيس فيها على المنحنى نفسه


----------



## احمد برقاوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي هناك امكانية توقيع المنحنى البسيط حسب طريقة زوايا الانحراف بواسطة الثدولايت


----------



## taztaz (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 مارس 2009)

افتكر بعد دخول الاجهزة الحديثه لاداعى للتعب والمجهود الزايد باستعمال الثيودولايت , الآن كل اعمال الطرق من توقيع ال center line وال curves اصبح سهل جدا بالتوتال استيشن لذا انصحك بان تاخذ دورة فى هذة الاجهزة حتى تواكب التكنولوجيا الحديثه. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عبدالستار (4 أكتوبر 2009)

هي طريقه صحيحه ولاكن بالمنيات الكبيره التي نصف قطرها اكبر من100م لاتستخدم للمنحنيات الصغيرة في حاله المركز به عوائق وانا مجرب هذه الطريقة وعفوا للمشاركة وشكرا


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ألف شكر


----------



## nile bird (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## bariq (5 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks allot guys


----------



## rafea1978 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

استخدم التوتل


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

